# Shocking



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

On a nice long walk this afternoon with Darcy,making our way along a bridle path about 10 feet wide and 3 strand electric fence to our right...what does Darcy do :-[ well she clipped the electric fence omitting a blood curdling shriek,she jumped about 3 feet in the air only to land back on the fence, and getting herself tangled in it followed by more blood curdling cries :-[
I just stood there helpless, if I touched her then we would both be screaming...not a good sight..she eventually freed herself looking around confused at what had just happened, after loads of cuddles we continued our walk but it took her several miles before she went back into crazy mode..I took this photo of her at the end of the field,Darcy is even pointing at the sign :-* :-*


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness! That's so sad. I admit I probably wouldn't have had the strength to not have gone after her, despite knowing that it'd just have both of us getting shocked. Hopefully the shocks didn't do any internal damage.

Glad she seems to be okay now.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hunting you cannot almost never help this

and there fine 

its a short limited shock to hold beef or other consumer meat products

Rudy has been volted over 25x

hunting the wire

No sweat no drama ;D

Lightning+ natures raw power blast a far bigger Beast 

I use to use shock wire for dental floss pre Fight ;D

I need a faster start

then finish :


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dar - their land their RULES - been there done that - U did the right thing - V's can take care of them selves - a LESSON LEANRED


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I prefer electric fence to barbed wire stock fences, although my old dad once got caught when we were out fishing once, he didn't like it lol.
it'll be interesting to see if Darcy gives it a wide berth next time.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh Darcy - I totally understand where you're coming from. Kiya got shocked by a wire several months ago - the yelping was unbearable! Kiya would not go near that area until just recently - even now - she looks over her shoulder like it is going to jump out at her.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sorry 

Great picture, though.. She looks OK ...how did she know she has to turn her head that way toward the fence?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Datacan,she is just fine now.... that picture was just a one off. I might change her name to SPARKY.. ;D ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

better than "Bolt" Darcy :


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Lightning Bolt ;D that picture is priceless


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

So glad Darcy is ok. Bright side is you have a great story to go with that brilliant photo ;D

Everyone loves a happy ending!


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

So not to take this thread over - but a funny (at least at the time) story to relate;

my first V Sophie used to love to steal the senior feed out of old mare Annies bucket while she was eating. Annie would pin her ears, flop her nose and tell her in horse language get outta my feed! Sophie ignored Annies signals, until she became so bold she would stand in the flat bucket to eat. Well Annie had about enough of that for bad manners and took a good nip out of Sopies back side. OMG the bellers as she high tailed it away from Annie. The mare hadnt broken skin but left tooth marks and horse slobber on her so she did give the dog a good solid pinch for getting into her food.

About two weeks later Sophie was scooting under the woven wire fence (yes trying to figure out how to access Annies feed again) on the opposite side of the barn from the runnout shelter where Annie is fed. Being right after a rain storm, Sophie became a great conductor and was nailed by the fence on her back. She sprinted out of there, and around the barn kyyyiyying all the way. She stopped when she got into sight of Annie and stood there crying, and swinging her head back and forth - trying to figure out how Annie got all the way around the barn to bite her again!

One should not laugh at other animals hurts, but I have to admit that I laughed till I cried.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Ha, I always wondered why their skin is soo loose...now I understand, for practical reasons


----------

